# Picture overload of Ebony.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry, I got camera happy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how adorable.....love those pics.......  :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I love the ears, flopping about !!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a beauty! And the pic of her and the super cute kiddo's is priceless


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

absolutely love that one of her with the ears sticking up


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Lovely pictures.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my how precious!!  Her ears...  
Did she end up having that moonspot on her butt?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks all! If you can't tell she wasn't too easy to get pictures of, she wanted to be with me. (more like ON me)



liz said:


> She is a beauty! And the pic of her and the super cute kiddo's is priceless


Thanks! That's my littlest sister Kiley and my "baby" brother Colton. :wink: Ebony and Colton have become BEST friends. He calls her Ebby. Too cute!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, she's cute Crissa!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Bethany! Doesn't she look just like her mom, just in black?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup she does, just like a little black Heidi!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Nana nana nana nana BATGOAT!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

She is adorable!!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Super Goat Defender of he bright green pastures


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful girl! I love the one with the kids! can you send me some of your grass LOL! I sure miss grass.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks all! If you can't tell she wasn't too easy to get pictures of, she wanted to be with me. (more like ON me)


 your welcome.....

Ebony loves her momma .....LOL


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

RowdyKidz said:


> Oh my how precious!!  Her ears...
> Did she end up having that moonspot on her butt?


Nope, no moonspot, although I think she might end up with some white spots on her after all. She has some white hairs in a couple places. :wink:










You all are too funny! Now my mom is calling her bat goat. :roll:


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

She is so cute! I love her ears.

Mitzi


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! :greengrin:


----------

